# Jailbreak Ipod



## Tiflo8603 (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour , je posséde un iPod touch de 4éme génération et je voudrais savoir si il y a des risques si je le jailbreak ? Est-ce qu'il va bugué ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Août 2011)

Tiflo8603 a dit:


> Bonjour , je posséde un iPod touch de 4éme génération et je voudrais savoir si il y a des risques si je le jailbreak ? Est-ce qu'il va bugué ? Merci d'avance



Tu devrais encore multiplier le nombre de posts identiques....On ne sait jamais....


----------



## Tiflo8603 (12 Août 2011)

J'en ai refait un parce que j'avais pas mis la notification par mail ..


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2011)

_En haut de ton topic, tu as "Outils de la discussion"..._


----------



## Tiflo8603 (13 Août 2011)

Ok merci . Maintenant j'aimerais bien que vous répondiez a ma question


----------



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (18 Août 2011)

Salut alors pour repondre a ta question le jailbreak n'a pas trop de risque si t'as un probleme tu fais une restauration ! 

Perso j'ai un iPhone (pas de iPod Touch) j'ai jamais eu de probleme après un jailbreak !!

Il marchera pareil peut etre un peu de ralentissement pour quelque appli au pire.


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

SI tu fais attention à ce que tu installe et aux outils que tu manipules, le jailbreak s'intègre parfaitement bien dans le reste du système.


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

J'ai un iPod touch 4 en 4.3.1 et le jailbreak a fonctionné nickel sans ralentissement ou bugs, idem pour mon iphone 4 et l'ipod touch 4 de ma soeur qui est en 4.3.3

App2k


----------



## Chalkduster (19 Août 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu devrais encore multiplier le nombre de posts identiques....On ne sait jamais....



ahahaha !


----------



## lightup (28 Août 2011)

A un moment mon itouch était jailbreaké en 4.3.2 résultat : quelques bug et autres ralentissement, mais surtout l'autonomie de la batterie a été sensiblement réduite !!!!


----------



## irishboy (28 Août 2011)

ce sont quelques cas isolés par ci par là. J'ai jamais eu de problème d'autonomie personnellement . Sauf pour l'utilisation de certains tweaks mais ça reste compréhensible.


----------

